# Back, Broke, and Foog



## Guest (Nov 26, 2020)

*Preface to the problem:* These people at work are really high class. I know they're high class by how they talk about the music they listen to. And what they talk about is some johnrey style of music called "broke".

*Here's my first question:* Anybody know anything about this broke johnrey of music?

And if this sounds like "Help!!! MICROSOFT WORD WON'T START!!!?", it's not that kind of question at all. This is about music, all about music, and johnreys of music. It's not about computers at all.

Myself, I'm pretty low class and like to flaunt it, but I like to be up to speed on the latest, new johnreys of music.

Now, these people, they're always talking about this guy Back, how he's the greatest at broke.

*Second question:* Anyone know anything about this guy Back, and whether he breaks anything with his broke, like sopranos do when they hit the high notes?

And what these people keep saying about Back is that he does a lot of what's called a "foog".

*Summary:* To summarize, supposedly there's Back and broke, where broke is what Back does, foogs being broke, therefore Back doing foogs because Back does broke, where broke might just break things, like fingers, when people play Back's broke fast foogs too fast.

I've searched and searched on "foog", "Back", and "broke" and nothing sensible comes up.

*Third and final question:* Is this thang called a foog even a thang?

Thangs that are actual thangs generally come up in searches, but when a thang don't come up as a thang, what's a low class person like me to think about thangs?

If this guy Back's broke fast foogs breaks people's fingers, that's a thang I want to know about.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I listen to classical music because I like, and I don't care for what others have to say about it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's a good thing they weren't talking about Szymanowski.


----------



## Comity (Nov 8, 2020)

I like when Respighis get turned into Sir Frenchy Bacons.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Your head belongs on the Chopin' Bloch for mispelling his name.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I listen to classical music because I like it and suggestions are always welcome, I see what suits me or not .


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Dude named Castles, a Jello player they say, claims Back "was a volcano".

Another dude claims there's a kinda broke called gopher broke.

Another sez there's a whole state where foogs is everywhere, so they callit "foog state". Never been there.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

What the foog did I just read?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

GezzMontC said:


> *Preface to the problem:* These people at work are really high class. I know they're high class by how they talk about the music they listen to. And what they talk about is some johnrey style of music called "broke".
> 
> *Here's my first question:* Anybody know anything about this broke johnrey of music?
> 
> ...


This is the best post I've read in a long time whether you are serious or not, but especially if you are serious.


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

Were you in the foog state when you opened this thread?


----------

